# Se fossi un pastello, che colore saresti?



## Yuukan

*Se fossi un pastello, che colore saresti?*
Ciao!

¿Podrían ayudarme para traducir esto? No entiendo la pregunta

Mi intento: _ Si fueras un color pastel , ¿qué color serías?_

¿A esto se refiere?

Saben algunos colores pastel en italiano?

Gracias!


----------



## gatogab

Yuukan said:


> Ciao!
> 
> ¿Podrían ayudarme para traducir esto? No entiendo la pregunta
> 
> Mi intento: _Si fueras un color pastel , ¿qué color serías?_
> 
> ¿A esto se refiere?
> 
> Saben algunos colores pastel en italiano?===>*Colores pastel*
> 
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## Neuromante

Los colores pastel son las partes de las gamas de los colores que tienen una proporción de blanco muy alta. Salvo el rosa, que es rosa y no rojo pastel.

Así que no tienen nombres. En el caso de que algún color con blanco tuviera un nombre propio no se le considera un color "pastel". Y lo digo como pintor.


Me edito, que acabo de ver la foto que enlaza Gatogab:

Colores pasteles son
La casa verde debajo de la torre
Abajo del todo la de la derecha de la roja
Las tres a la derecha de la casa color siena justo a media altura y totalmente a la derecha
Solo esos

El resto son: O colores propiamente dichos (El de abajo al centro es Amarillo Nápoles, por ejemplo) o colores sucios", que se obtienen "aplanando" el color con el agregado de grises.


Añado que el nombre viene de los pasteles entendidos como las barritas de colores hechas con una pasta de pigmento puro, goma arábiga y una proporción de yeso (Blanco) para lograr las gamas de matices. No recuerdo el nombre italiano


----------



## 0scar

*pastello*
1a. s.m. CO bastoncino costituito da sostanze coloranti ridotte in pasta, usato per disegnare e colorare: una scatola di pastelli, pastelli a cera, a olio; matita a pastello, tale impasto rivestito di legno e foggiato a matita
2. agg.inv. CO estens., di tonalità, di colore tenue e delicato: _rosa pastello, tinta pastello
(De Mauro)

*pastel*.(Del fr. ant. pastel).
1. adj. Dicho de un color: De tono suave. Una falda de muselina en tonos pastel.
5. m. Pasta en forma de bolas o tabletas hecha con las hojas verdes de la hierba pastel, que da un hermoso color azul y sirve también para teñir de negro y otros colores.
6. m. Lápiz compuesto de una materia colorante y agua de goma.
(DRAE)

_Y yo que creía que venia del color de las tortas...

http://mydelistores.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/pasteles-ok.jpg


----------



## Neuromante

Las definiciones del De Mauro que ha puesto Óscar son las de "pastel" en español, salvo por el detalle de las tonalidades "suaves y delicadas".

Las del DRAE:
La primera es solo una aproximación hecha por alguien que no es del oficio y habla muy de oídas
La quinta no la conocía
La sexta: Si tenemos en cuanta que hasta hace unos pocos años los colores pasteles solo se comercializaban en barritas o tabletas y no en lápiz pues como que es un disparate lo diga quien lo diga


----------



## Yuukan

Gracias Neuromante por compartir tus conocimientos!!


----------



## Neuromante

Tampoco es para tanto


----------



## gatogab

Yuukan said:


> Gracias Neuromante por compartir tus conocimientos!!


 


Neuromante said:


> Tampoco es para tanto


 
Neuromante es nuestro artista pictórico. No olvidarlo.


----------



## annapo

In italiano diciamo: 
*rosa confetto* o, più raramente *rosa pastello*
*celeste/ino* o più raramente *azzurro pastello*
*verde pallido* più raramente *verde pastello*.


Però nel tuo caso forse il senso della frase è diverso: *colori (a) pastello* è il termine comune con cui in italiano si indicano matite colorate, di qualcuna natura siano (e perciò: matite ad olio, acquarellabili ecc purchè *colorate*). Si dice: _devo compare i pastelli_ o _i colori (a) pastello_ semplicemente per dire: *devo comprare delle matite colorate.
*
La tua traduzione pertanto, in italiano suonerebbe:
"Se tu fossi un colore, che colore saresti?" perchè dire: *se tu fossi una matita colorata* mi pare un po' marziano...

ciao
Anna


----------



## Neuromante

Las "matite colorate" y los pasteles no son lo mismo. La composición es distinta y existe el equivalente a "pastel". Lo sé, he estudiado en la Accademia di Belle Arti y me consta, solo que no encuentro la caja de pasteles por ningún sitio.


Y la frase del hilo se refiere al color como tal, no a un material para colorear. Los colores "pastel" son los que tienen una tonalidad clara, porque se les ha añadido blanco que no da luz, si no que agrisa


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> Las "matite colorate" y los pasteles no son lo mismo. La composición es distinta y existe el equivalente a "pastel". Lo sé, he estudiado en la Accademia di Belle Arti y me consta, solo que no encuentro la caja de pasteles por ningún sitio.
> 
> 
> Y la frase del hilo se refiere al color como tal, no a un material para colorear. Los colores "pastel" son los que tienen una tonalidad clara, porque se les ha añadido blanco que no da luz, si no que agrisa



Non metto in dubbio le tue competenze cromatiche. Ma da italiana ti dico: se un italiano mi domanda: "se tu fossi un (colore) pastello, che colore saresti?" mi sta chiedendo che colore mi sento, ovvero quale colore sento che mi "descriva" di più (ammesso che mai un colore possa descrivere qualcuno). Questa domanda è molto frequente, ad esempio nelle riviste femminili, o nelle interviste molto brillanti, in cui ad un personaggio si chiedono idiozie del tipo:
_se fossi un ingrediente, che ingrediente saresti?
se fossi un fiore, che fiore saresti?
se fossi un frutto, che frutto saresti?_
e poi puntualmente:
_se fossi un pastello, che colore saresti?_
Penso di aver letto/sentito questo genere di amenità almeno un milione di volte.
Anna


----------



## Neuromante

Appunto, è quello che dico. Tu avvevi detto che si capirebbe come riferito a "che matita colorata sei?" Al meno cosi avevo capito e, in prattica anche nella versione originale spagnola si fa riferimento al fato si parli di "color" e non di aggegio per disegnare o roba da mangiare.


In un altro genere di cose: Si capisci non fai uso da Facebook. Li, di test idioti trovi miliardi. Figurati che feci uno da cui risultava ero uno specialista in lingua italiana. E un altro che scoprì che ero portato per la pittura. Capira una delle domande era se stavo a mio aggio con.... è fra le risposte si trovaba "penelli"


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> Appunto, è quello che dico. Tu av*v*evi detto che si capirebbe come riferito a "che matita colorata sei?" *Almeno* cosi avevo capito e, in prat*t*ica anche nella versione originale spagnola si fa riferimento al fa*t*to si parli di "color" e non di agge*g*gio per disegnare o roba da mangiare.
> 
> 
> *In un altro genere di cose**???:* *S*i capisc*e* *che* non fai uso *di* Facebook. L*ì*, di test idioti *ne* trovi miliardi. Figurati che* ne* feci uno da cui risultava *che* *fossi* uno specialista *di* lingua italiana. *U*n altro che *scoprì???* che ero portato per la pittura. *Capira????* una delle domande era se *fossi* a mio ag*g*io con.... *e* fra le risposte si trova*v*a "pe*n*nelli"



Il senso della frase è: _se potessi scegliere di essere un colore, quale saresti?_ Lì "pastello" sta per colore corrispondente a quello del pastello, ovvero della matita che rappresenta l'utensile all'uopo predisposto. Il linguaggio di tutti i giorni non scende in sofisticati distinguo sulla semantica della matita o dell'acquerello. Siccome la *matita pastello* è il metodo per dispensare colore noto al 99% della popolazione, a prescindere dal suo livello culturale e della sua competenza linguistica, dire "pastello" o "colore" è percepito come indifferente. (I Greci direbbero che è una *metonimia*)

La domanda sul pastello è un luogo comune. A cui si può rispondere attingendo ad una messe di altri luoghi comuni. "Giallo" per persona di intelligenza viva, "verde" per persona serena e tranquilla, "blu" per persona riflessiva e un po' malinconica. "Rosa" per persona romantica. "Rosso" per persona passionale. 

Veramente ho un profilo in facebook da una vita, ma non ho mai fatto un test. Il tempo è una risorsa preziosa e sottostare l'idiozia non è un obbligo. Mi sembrano due valide ragioni per non perdere tempo a rispondere a domande demenziali come quella del pastello. Tanto, cosa aspettiamo di guadagnarci da un'attività del genere? Niente, temo.

PS: Non: _fare uso di FB_, ma _usare FB_. _Fare uso di_ è oramai fortemente collegato alla locuzione _fare uso di sostanze stupefacenti._


----------



## chlapec

annapo said:


> Il tempo è una risorsa preziosa e sottostare l'idiozia non è un obbligo. Mi sembrano due valide ragioni per non perdere tempo a rispondere a domande demenziali come quella del pastello. Tanto, cosa aspettiamo di guadagnarci da un'attività del genere? Niente, temo.


 
Sai, c'è gente che pensa che anche i foristi dei fori di lingue stiano perdendo il loro tempo. C'è un'espressione in spagnolo che sembra adatta (anche a questo filo: forse così non mi cancellano il post): "*para gustos se pintan colores*". Né a te né a me piacciono questi test e cose del genere, ma c'è gente che ci si diverte, e non fanno male a nessuno.

Da riflettere.


----------



## annapo

chlapec said:


> Sai, c'è gente che pensa che *anche *i foristi dei fori di lingue stiano  perdendo il loro tempo.



C'è gente che pensa qualunque cosa. Credo che non ci si debba preoccupare del parere di tutti, ma solo di quello delle persone a cui tieni.



chlapec said:


> Né a te né a me piacciono questi test e cose del genere, ma c'è gente che ci si diverte, e non fanno male a nessuno.
> 
> Da riflettere.



I forum di lingue sono una perdita di tempo nè più nè meno di qualunque altra attività. Se una cosa ti piace merita il tuo tempo, se la trovi idiota no.

A me non piacciono i test e non li faccio. Questo non vuol dire che io non abbia un account su Fb o che sia una povera demente che non ha mai frequentato un forum o un social network (cosa adombrata nel post dell'amico Neuromante, in forma nemmeno tanto velata). I test 
si possono fare non reputandoli demenziali, 
si possono non fare reputandoli demenziali,
si può continuare a farne, pur reputandoli demenziali. 

Ognuno fa come gli pare.


----------



## gatogab

*



Se fossi un pastello, che colore saresti?

Click to expand...

*Vaniglia.


----------



## chlapec

annapo said:


> Ognuno fa come gli pare.


 
È proprio quello che io avevo detto prima (para gustos se pintan colores)


----------



## ursu-lab

Il problema fondamentale che porta alla mancanza di comprensione mutua è che in Spagna non c'è stato un programma equivalente a quello di Marzullo (se fossi un sogno... ) Alla stessa ora trasmettevano però Crónicas Marcianas...

Detto questo, sinceramente non capisco dove sia la difficoltà.

Se fossi un pastello/una matita/un pennarello/un gessetto/un rossetto/un.....
la domanda resta comunque:
che colore saresti?

Insomma, poteva dire pastello (i *primi *colori a bastoncino usati dai bambini *italiani *e quindi, per estensione, sinonimo stesso di *colore*) o lo smalto delle unghie, il succo della domanda era sempre lo stesso.


----------



## chlapec

ursu-lab said:


> Il problema fondamentale che porta alla mancanza di comprensione mutua è che in Spagna non c'è stato un programma equivalente a quello di Marzullo (se fossi un sogno... ).


 
Ma come no! Un sacco di anni fa c'era un programma (non mi ricordo più del nome) condotto da Rafaella Carrà dove lei stava sempre chiedendo..."y si fueras un animal, que animal serías, y si fueras un avión, blablabla".


----------



## swift

Hola:

Hilo entretenido como pocos. Sólo por darle una vuelta más a la noria: se trata de los famosos "retratos chinos".  Un ejemplo.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## annapo

come dimenticare Marzullo (in realtà io l'avevo dimenticato, o più che altro rimosso) ed è riaffiorato come un incubo.

Spero che almeno abbiano risparmiato agli spagnoli le meravigliose prodezze retoriche di Catherine Spaak ad _Harem_. Ricordo che una volta chiese ad una ospite: "Se fossi una creatura del mare quale saresti?" Purtroppo l'ospite non ebbe la prontezza o l'ironia di rispondere "Una cozza".
Mamma Rai non ci ha fatto mancare davvero nulla, negli ultimi vent'anni.


----------



## annapo

chlapec said:


> Ma come no! Un sacco di anni fa c'era un programma (non mi ricordo più *il *nome) condotto da Ra*f*faella Carrà dove lei *chiedeva sempre*..."y si fueras un animal, que animal serías, y si fueras un avión, blablabla".



Bé, non tutto il _made in Italy _che esportiamo è di alta qualità.


----------



## Neuromante

0scar said:


> *pastello*
> 1a. s.m. CO bastoncino costituito da sostanze coloranti ridotte in pasta, usato per disegnare e colorare: una scatola di pastelli, pastelli a cera, a olio; matita a pastello, tale impasto rivestito di legno e foggiato a matita
> *2. agg.inv. CO estens., di tonalità, di colore tenue e delicato: rosa pastello, tinta pastello
> (De Mauro)*_
> 
> *pastel*.(Del fr. ant. pastel).
> 1. adj. Dicho de un color: De tono suave. Una falda de muselina en tonos pastel.
> 5. m. Pasta en forma de bolas o tabletas hecha con las hojas verdes de la hierba pastel, que da un hermoso color azul y sirve también para teñir de negro y otros colores.
> 6. m. Lápiz compuesto de una materia colorante y agua de goma.
> (DRAE)
> 
> _Y yo que creía que venia del color de las tortas...
> 
> http://mydelistores.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/pasteles-ok.jpg



Ragazzi, ma possibile nessuno si ricorde "questo"?
Occore una discusione posteriore su matite, penelli o svariate aggegii?


Io mi ero limitato a precissare una piccola sfumatura che era sfuggita ai "dizzionaranti", nientre altro.


E tengo a precisare due cose:

1   I pasteli non sono "le mattite colorate" sono un tipo di barrete di colore, dall´altro tropo costose per lasciarle ai bambini. Quelli sono i ghessi, tutta un altra cosa.

2   Annapo, non ho mai pensato che tu fossi una "povera demente" è non ho mai fatto una alusione in quel senso. Credo sia abbastanza motivo per che non si cia nulla di "adombrato" nel mio post e tanto meno "in forma ne meno tanto velata" È imposibile, semplicemente.



Agiungo:
Quelli test al solito li scrivono raggazine fra i dieci e i quindici anni. È più possibile che chieda per un colore pastelo che per un colore normale. Sicuramente il test ti dira il tipo di fata o di pupazzino che sei. O come truccarti per far cadere in amore al protagonista di Luna nuova


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> Ragazzi, ma possibile nessuno si ricordi "questo"?
> Occore una discusione posteriore *successiva* su matite, penelli o svariate aggegii?
> 
> 
> Io mi ero limitato a precissare una piccola sfumatura che era sfuggita ai "dizzionaranti" (questa parola in italiano non esiste), nientre altro.
> 
> 
> E tengo a precisare due cose:
> 
> 1   I pastelli non sono "le mattite colorate" sono un tipo di barre*t*te di colore, dall *tra l*´altro trop*p*o costose per lasciarle ai bambini. Quelli sono i g*h*essi, tutta un*'* altra cosa.
> 
> 2   Annapo, non ho mai pensato che tu fossi una "povera demente" è non ho mai fatto una allusione in quel senso. Credo sia abbastanza motivo per che non si cia  *ci sia* nulla di "adombrato" nel mio post e tanto meno "in forma nemmeno tanto velata" È impossibile, semplicemente.
> 
> 
> 
> Aggiungo:
> Que*i* test *di* solito li *fanno* rag*g*azine fra i dieci e i quindici anni. È più possibile che chieda per un colore pastelo che per un colore normale *(non ho capito che significa?)*. Sicuramente il test ti dir*à* il tipo di fata o di pupazz*in*o che sei. O come truccarti per far *innamorare* *il* protagonista di Luna nuova




Non te la prendere Neuromante : nessuno mette in dubbio le tue competenze/capacità artistiche, è che questa espressione con l'arte ha ben poco a che vedere, e cercare dei significati troppo letterali per la parola "pastello" sia essa riferita al colore di tinta tenue che alla matita (o altro utensile) ci porta decisamente fuori strada.

*Se fossi un pastello, che colore saresti?* = vuol dire in che colore ti identifichi/che colore ritieni ti descriva meglio, rispetto ad una serie di associazioni *colore/caratteristiche personali* abbastanza codificata (anzi, ormai trita e ritrita). 

Non ci sono altri significati, entrare nel merito di questi altri aspetti rischia di essere un esercizio sterile, (e stavo quasi per dire: *una questione di lana caprina*, ma poi ho avuto paura di evocare magari un qualche veterinario tedesco che ci dicesse che è utile precisare tutta una serie di sfumature sulla lana fin qui sfuggite a tutti gli altri (con tutta la simpatia per i tedeschi e tutto il rispetto per i veterinari ), e con tutto il rispetto anche per te, caro Neuromante, e per le tue opere che a questo punto non puoi non mostrarmi, visto che mi hai incuriosito così tanto.


ciao
Anna


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi retrato chino:
Si fuera un moderador, borraría varios mensajes de este hilo. 

Pero prefiero llamar vuestra atención a la pregunta inicial: #*1*
Gracias!

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------



## honeyheart

annapo said:


> dire "pastello" o "colore" è percepito come indifferente.





ursu-lab said:


> pastello (i *primi *colori a bastoncino usati dai bambini *italiani *e quindi, per estensione, sinonimo stesso di *colore*)


Se i nativi italiani affermano e confermano che nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni è uguale dire "pastello" che dire "colore", allora io ci credo.  Ma mi resta comunque un dubbio: 



annapo said:


> ad un personaggio si chiedono idiozie del tipo:
> _se fossi un ingrediente, che ingrediente saresti?
> se fossi un fiore, che fiore saresti?
> se fossi un frutto, che frutto saresti?_
> e poi puntualmente:
> _se fossi un *pastello*, che *colore* saresti?_



Perché in questo caso la domanda non è: _"se fossi un *pastello*, che *pastello* saresti?"_, come tutte le altre domande, che ripetono la stessa parola? Credo sia questo dettaglio ciò che confonde, e che fa pensare a significati diversi per "pastello" e per "colore".


----------



## Neuromante

Perche si parla di colori "pastello". È ovvio


----------



## infinite sadness

honeyheart said:


> Se i nativi italiani affermano e confermano che nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni è uguale dire "pastello" che dire "colore", allora io ci credo.  Ma mi resta comunque un dubbio:
> 
> 
> 
> Perché in questo caso la domanda non è: _"se fossi un *pastello*, che *pastello* saresti?"_, come tutte le altre domande, che ripetono la stessa parola? Credo sia questo dettaglio ciò che confonde, e che fa pensare a significati diversi per "pastello" e per "colore".


Perchè in questo caso per pastello si intende la matita colorata.


----------



## ursu-lab

Il povero Neuromante si sgola.
C'è una cosa che ai *non *madrelingua non è evidentemente chiara: che* per gli italiani* dire pastello è dire "colore" nella lingua di tutti i giorni, che quando diciamo pastello non ci riferiamo ai pastelli carissimi, ma *ai bastoncini colorati o alle matite colorate *che costano due soldi e che compriamo ai nostri bambini da almeno cinquant'anni a questa parte per fare i loro disegni. *Che i pastelli sono i primi colori usati dagli italiani e quindi sinonimo stesso di colore*. Che lo sappiamo che pastello è *in teoria* la X accezione del dizionario Y, *ma *gli italiani *nella pratica* quando dicono pastello intendono semplicemente *COSO che serve per colorare*, sia esso un bastoncino sia esso una matita, senza farsi tanti dilemmi (stavo per dire un'altra cosa ma sarebbe censurata...) mentali e lessicografici. Non capisco perché venga messa in dubbio l'opinione di tutti i madrelingua italiani su una parola italiana: se ci fate case *gli italiani sono tutti d'accordo* (Annapo, infinite sadness e la sottoscritta) sul significato della frase (se fossi un colore/una matita che colore saresti?), mentre quelli che obiettano non sono madrelingua. Un dubbio no, eh?

Perché non ha ripetuto la stessa parola? Be', la risposta è molto semplice: per eleganza. Perché agli italiani dà fastidio ripetere la stessa parola se non è strettamente necessario: la ridondanza è sempre sgradita. 


Se non siete d'accordo,  potete raccogliere delle firme e mandare una petizione alla fabbrica Giotto, che vende *pastelli, cioè matite colorate,* ai bambini italiani e non, almeno dal dopoguerra: http://english.fila.it/brands/giott...encils/pastelli-giotto-save-the-children.aspx


----------



## honeyheart

Prima di tutto voglio fare un chiarimento: quando ho detto che io credo a quello che dicono i madrelingua italiani, non l'ho detto con ironia, l'ho detto assolutamente sul serio, questo è appunto lo scopo e il senso stesso del forum.

E poi, e secondo gli ultimi messaggi postati, credo che la traduzione della domanda originale potrebbe essere:

_"Si fueras un crayón, ¿qué color serías?"
_


----------



## annapo

honeyheart said:


> Se i nativi italiani affermano e confermano che nel linguaggio di tutti i giorni è uguale dire "pastello" che dire "colore", allora io ci credo.  Ma mi resta comunque un dubbio.



Non è che per caso ti viene anche il dubbio che ingrediente, frutto, fiore non abbiano sinonimi altrettanto comuni?
Potremmo anche dire:
se fossi un componente della dieta, che ingrediente saresti?
se fossi un congiunto di esocarpo, mesocarpo ed endocarpo con funzione di gametoforo, che frutto saresti?
se fossi l'apparato riproduttivo di una fanerogama, che fiore saresti?
Ma suonerebbero un tantino innaturali.

Ragazzi, fatevene una ragione, italiano e spagnolo, per quanto accomunate da una serie di analogie, sono due lingue differenti, e pretendere di interpretare con la logica (per di più letterale) di una lingua il significato di una espressione di un'altra è un'operazione rischiosa, e, se si insite oltre misura, persino un po' a rischio di brutta figura.

Provate a dire a un inglese che "piovere cani e gatti" nella vostra lingua vi scatena una serie di sensazioni surreali...
Proviamo (noi italiani) a dire a un madrelingua portoghese che il lupo è l'animale che perde il pelo ma non il vizio, ci guarderanno male: per loro quell'animale lì è l'orso! Proviamo a dire ad un latinista che l'espressione "nondum matura est" della favola di Fedro, sulla base delle nostre conoscenze agronomiche e alla nostra lingua, vuol dire che il tenore zuccherino del chicco d'uva non era sufficiente, e non semplicemente che chi non raggiunge qualcosa tende a disprezzarla...

Proviamo a dire ad un italiano nativo che ha imparato l'italiano come prima lingua, ha frequentato le scuole italiane e visto la televisione italiana sin dall'infanzia, e vissuto in Italia per venti, trenta, quarant'anni, che "se fossi un pastello che colore saresti" non significa quello che ha sempre pensato che significasse...


----------



## honeyheart

annapo said:


> Proviamo a dire ad un italiano nativo che ha imparato l'italiano come prima lingua, ha frequentato le scuole italiane e visto la televisione italiana sin dall'infanzia, e vissuto in Italia per venti, trenta, quarant'anni, che "se fossi un pastello che colore saresti" non significa quello che ha sempre pensato che significasse...


Ripeto: vi credo.



ursu-lab said:


> (se fossi *un colore*/*una matita* che colore saresti?)


Ma dovete sapere che per noi non è lo stesso "colore" che "matita", ed è semplicemente per questo che cerchiamo di capire a cosa esattamente fa riferimento la parola "pastello" in questo contesto: vuol dire "¿si fueras un color?" o "¿si fueras un crayón?".  Quale sarebbe la traduzione più giusta in spagnolo?


----------



## annapo

honeyheart said:


> Ripeto: vi credo. Ma dovete sapere che per noi non è lo stesso "matita" che "colore", ed è semplicemente per questo che cerchiamo di capire a cosa esattamente fa riferimento la parola "pastello" in questo contesto: vuol dire "¿si fueras un color?" o "¿si fueras un crayón?".  Quale sarebbe la traduzione più giusta in spagnolo?



Sì, per voi  in spagnolo non è lo stesso. 
In effetti, parliamo di due lingue diverse. 

Il significato di quella frase *in italiano* è:
*se fossi un colore, quale (colore) saresti?*

Acclarata la questione semantica nella lingua di partenza, sarete voi a individuare la traduzione migliore nella *vostra* lingua. 

Mi pare di averlo già spiegato varie volte: sentitevi liberi di crederci o no.


----------



## annapo

gatogab said:


> Sempre ho chiesto nelle cartolibrerie matite colorate, gessetti colorati, acquarelli. E mi hanno dato ciò che chiedevo.
> Se ho dovuto chiedere colori pastelli già confezionati, Caran D'ache, carissimi, allora dovevo recarmi nei negozi un po' più specializzati.
> 
> 
> Comunque prendo atto e mi adeguo:



Mai adeguarsi passivamente, piuttosto fai un test: la prossima volta che vai in cartoleria, chiedi con aria vaga alla commessa/esercente (italiana/o!!!): "se lei fosse un pastello, che colore sarebbe?" 
E senti che ti risponde.
Io credo che, per quanto la commessa/esercente sia profondamente addentro alle specifiche tecniche del suo assortimento merceologico, intenderà la tua domanda nel senso in cui ti diciamo noi.


----------



## Neuromante

ursu-lab said:


> Il povero Neuromante si sgola.
> C'è una cosa che ai *non *madrelingua non è evidentemente chiara: che* per gli italiani* dire pastello è dire "colore" nella lingua di tutti i giorni, che quando diciamo pastello non ci riferiamo ai pastelli carissimi, ma *ai bastoncini colorati o alle matite colorate *che costano due soldi e che compriamo ai nostri bambini da almeno cinquant'anni a questa parte per fare i loro disegni. *Che i pastelli sono i primi colori usati dagli italiani e quindi sinonimo stesso di colore*. Che lo sappiamo che pastello è *in teoria* la X accezione del dizionario Y, *ma *gli italiani *nella pratica* quando dicono pastello intendono semplicemente *COSO che serve per colorare*, sia esso un bastoncino sia esso una matita, senza farsi tanti dilemmi (stavo per dire un'altra cosa ma sarebbe censurata...) mentali e lessicografici. Non capisco perché venga messa in dubbio l'opinione di tutti i madrelingua italiani su una parola italiana: se ci fate case *gli italiani sono tutti d'accordo* (Annapo, infinite sadness e la sottoscritta) sul significato della frase (se fossi un colore/una matita che colore saresti?), mentre quelli che obiettano non sono madrelingua. Un dubbio no, eh?
> 
> Perché non ha ripetuto la stessa parola? Be', la risposta è molto semplice: per eleganza. Perché agli italiani dà fastidio ripetere la stessa parola se non è strettamente necessario: la ridondanza è sempre sgradita.
> 
> 
> Se non siete d'accordo,  potete raccogliere delle firme e mandare una petizione alla fabbrica Giotto, che vende *pastelli, cioè matite colorate,* ai bambini italiani e non, almeno dal dopoguerra: http://english.fila.it/brands/giott...encils/pastelli-giotto-save-the-children.aspx


Veramente, pero una che è solita mettere in dubbio le opinioni dei madrelingua pgnoli con le parole spagnole questa frase e un bell grosso rischio. Non ti pare.

Fuora questo. Io ho studiato Arte *a Roma*, alla Accademia di Belle Arti e credo di saper cosa chiamano a cosa, al meno quelli che a Roma di arte se ne intendono.

Fuora queste mi estrane pretesse: Ti vorrei leggere che Di Mauro, la sopra lo trovi, di italiano non sa tanto come sai te, visto che le sue due prime accezione corrispondono quasi parole per parole con quello che io, e non tu -Prattica come sei- sostengo.



A, mi dimenticavo:
I ghessi sono económici, i pastelli no. Più che altro perche sono di alta qualità, in prattica li usano da solito i profesionisti



Certo che una commesa se li chiedi dei pasteli ti si adegua e ti vende un maxicosi, anche quando dei maxicosi sicuramente non li venda affato. Si capisci il tuo essempio con questa luce?


A me, se mi chiedi qualle "mattita colorata" sono, forse ti rispondo: Una 2H Standler grassa di manico verde, e di colore manco me vedrebbe inmente di dirti uno. I pregii di essere profesionista, si capisce, Ursula


----------



## ursu-lab

La traduzione più esatta e logica finora proposta è quella di honeyheart: crayón, ma poteva essere anche lápiz, non importa. Si tratta di *mantenere il senso* della domanda. 
In Italia, gli italiani *non *dicono "colori pastello" per riferirsi alle matite colorate o ai bastoncini di pasta colorata, ma semplicemente *"i pastelli" *e "i pastelli" (se fossi *un *pastello...: non dice "se fossi un colore pastello"!) sono le matite colorate in generale. I "colori pastello" sono il verde pastello, il celeste pastello, NON C'ENTRANO NIENTE CON LA DOMANDA DEL THREAD. Punto. Non c'è nient'altro da capire.
In google cercate pastelli con la "i" al plurale in "immagini" e vi verranno fuori delle semplici, banalissime e squallide matite colorate al 90%, al 9% dei crayón e un massimo di un 1% i colori pastello per artisti, perché l'1% per cento della popolazione compra i colori pastello, mentre il 99% degli italiani compra* i pastelli.
*


----------



## annapo

gatogab said:


> Farò senz'altro quest*'* attività domani mattina presto. Da passivo diventerò attivo facendo  domande interessanti.
> Anche ai commessi hai detto?
> Bah!...con quelli proverò in un'altra occasione.
> 
> Se l'interessata mi risponde "ROSSO", ti prometto che non le farò notare che "ROSSO" non è un colore pastello.




_Nil nimium studeo, Caesar, tibi velle placere,
nec scire utrum sis albus an ater homo._


----------



## ursu-lab

Neuromante said:


> Veramente, pero una che è solita mettere in dubbio le opinioni dei madrelingua spagnoli con le parole spagnole questa frase è un bel grosso rischio. Non ti pare?
> 
> Fuora questo.(?)  Io ho studiato Arte *a Roma*, all'Accademia di Belle Arti e credo di saper cosa chiamano a cosa (?), almeno quelli che a Roma di arte se ne intendono.
> 
> Fuora queste mi estrane pretesse (?): Ti vorrei leggere che Di Mauro, là sopra lo trovi, di italiano non ne sa tanto quanto ne sai tu, visto che le sue due prime accezioni corrispondono quasi parola per parola con quello che io, e non tu -Pratica come sei- sostengo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, mi dimenticavo:
> I gessi sono economici, i pastelli no. Più che altro perché sono di alta qualità, in prattica li usano di solito i professionisti
> 
> 
> 
> Certo che a una commessa se le chiedi dei pastelli ti si adegua (?) e ti vende un maxicosi, anche quando dei maxicosi sicuramente non li vende affato. Si capisce il tuo esempio con questa luce?
> 
> 
> A me, se mi chiedi qualle "mattita colorata" sono, forse ti rispondo: Una 2H Standler grassa di manico (?) verde, e di colore manco a me verrebbe in mente di dirtene uno. I pregi di essere professionista, si capisce, Ursula



Mi dispiace per te, che hai studiato Belle Arti, ma io ho un dottorato in Filologia, ho vissuto la prima metà della mia vita in Italia e la seconda in Spagna. E non ho 10 anni. Il De Mauro - che ho sotto il naso in questo momento - include come prima accezione, quella comune, "l*a scatola di pastelli e le matite a pastello, tale impasto rivestito di legno e foggiato a matita".  
*


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> Veramente, però una che è solita mettere in dubbio le opinioni dei madrelingua spagnoli con le parole spagnole questa frase è un grosso rischio (senza bell). Non ti pare?
> 
> Fuora questo??. Io ho studiato Arte *a Roma*, all' Accademia di Belle Arti e credo di sapere cosa chiamano a cosa, almeno quelli che a Roma di arte se ne intendono.
> 
> Fuora queste mi estrane pretesse: ti vorrei leggere che Di Mauro, (Tullio De Mauro)là sopra lo trovi, di italiano non sa tanto come sai te, visto che le sue due prime accezioni corrispondono quasi parole per parola con quello che io, e non tu -Prattica come sei- sostengo (sostieni??).
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, mi dimenticavo:
> I ghessi sono econóomici, i pastelli no. Più che altro perché sono di alta qualità, in prattica li usano da solito i professionisti
> 
> 
> 
> Certo che una commesa se le chiedi dei pastelli ti si adegua e ti vende un maxicosi, anche quando dei maxicosi sicuramente non li vende affatto. Si capisce il tuo essempio sotto questa luce?
> 
> 
> A me, se mi chiedi qualle "mattita colorata" sono, forse ti rispondo: Una 2H Standler grassa(??) di manico verde, e di colore manco mi verrebbe in mente di me vedrebbe inmente di dirti uno. I pregii di essere professionista, si capisce, Ursula



Neuromante, se hai vissuto a Roma, conoscerai sicuramente una espressione colloquiale amatissima dai romani: "*essere di coccio"* = essere cocciuti, testardi.
Qui in RC non ho il dizionario di Tullio De Mauro,  ma sul sito della Garzanti che ho consultato, alla parola coccio, trovi:

Definizioni. m. 
_1 terracotta di poco pregio; terraglia: pentola, vaso di coccio | (estens.) oggetto di coccio 
2 ciascuno dei pezzi in cui si rompe un oggetto fragile | prov. : chi rompe paga e i cocci sono suoi 
3 (fig.) persona malandata, piena di acciacchi 
4 guscio (di lumaca, di tartaruga ecc.) | involucro del seme.
_
Tutte queste accezioni sono corrette, eppure nessuna di esse ti dà una spiegazione ragionevole per l'espressione "*essere di coccio*". Se dài retta al vocabolario, questa espressione dovrebbe significare: 
*essere una terracotta di poco pregio, 
essere uno dei pezzi in cui si rompe un oggetto fragile, 
essere un guscio, 
essere una persona malandata.
*
Adesso immagina di fermare qualche romano per strada e dirgli: _"guarda che *essere di coccio* non vuol dire essere testardo: te lo dico io che ho controllato sul dizionario d'italiano. Questa accezione non c'è, però ce n'è una che si riferisce a terracotta di poco valore. Allora deve significare per forza *sei una terracotta di poco valore*. So cos'è una terracotta di poco valore, modello terracotta per lavoro da vent'anni"_ 

Capisci che il *significato complessivo figurato* (metaforico, metanimico, sineddochico ecc) *di alcune espressioni non coincide necessariamente con la somma dei significati letterali delle parole che compongono quella espressione*?

*Mangiare la foglia *non ha niente a che vedere né con l'alimentarsi, né con le foglie
*raccontare la rava e la fava* non c'entra con queste verdure,
*arrampicarsi sui vetri *non c'entra con l'alpinismo né coi vetri?
*cercare il bandolo della matassa* non ha a che vedere con la lana, il lavoro a maglia ecc?


Può anche darsi che alcuni modi di dire ed espressioni colloquiali non si trovino registrati sui vocabolari: è per questo che esiste una certa differenza fra la lingua parlata e quella scritta. Ci sono espressioni non registrate sui dizionari, ma perfettamente intelligibili per un madrelingua, e ovviamente ambigue, incomprensibili e confuse per uno straniero.


----------



## Neuromante

Il Di Mauro è riportato sopra, da Oscar, li è scrito come dico io ed è riportato come come prima e seconda accezioni. Parla con lui se vuoi.


E spiegatemi come, parlando con dei comessi romani a Roma (In negozzi di Arte), con dei studenti a Roma, con dei professori a Roma, con dei artisti a Roma, o imparato una cosa che i "non adetti" mi dicono sia sbagliata. 
E anche mettetivi da accordo: O faccio caso dalla filologa (E mai con la lingua spagnola, scordatilo) o faccio caso dalla lingua parlata e delle spressioni non registrate sui dizzionario.


Fatto stà che el Di Mauro riporta le due accesione che io dall inizio sostengo e che queste combacciano alla perfezzione con la domanducia dal test. Pecatto, no?


----------



## annapo

Neuromante, prima di conoscere te pensavo che Beckett e Ionesco fossero inarrivabili e che Groucho Marx fosse un genio... Ma mi sto ricredendo: quando ti impegni puoi fare di meglio. 

C'è però una convinzione che la tua verve non ha scalfito: *se fossi un pastello che colore saresti*, significa = _se fossi un colore quale saresti? _


----------



## annapo

Neuromante said:


> Il Di Mauro (De Mauro, Neuromante, Di Mauro non fa il linguista) è riportato sopra, da Oscar, lì è scritto come dico io ed è riportato come come prima e seconda accezione. Parla con lui se vuoi.
> 
> 
> E spiegatemi come, parlando con dei commessi romani a Roma (in negozzi di Arte forse in negozi di materiali/ utensili d'arte), con dei degli studenti a Roma, con dei professori a Roma, con dei degli artisti a Roma, ho imparato una cosa che i "non adetti" mi dicono sia sbagliata.
> E anche mettetevi d' accordo: o faccio caso dalla filologa ???? (e mai con la lingua spagnola, scordatelo) o faccio caso dalla lingua parlata e delle espressioni non registrate sui dizzionario.
> 
> 
> Fatto stà che el Die Mauro riporta le due accesionezioni che io dall' inizio sostengo e che queste combacciano alla perfezzione con la domanducia dal test. Pecatto, no?


----------



## Trencalòs

Neuromante said:


> E spiegatemi come, parlando con dei comessi romani a Roma (In negozzi di Arte), con dei studenti a Roma, con dei professori a Roma, con dei artisti a Roma, o imparato una cosa che i "non adetti" mi dicono sia sbagliata.
> E anche mettetivi da accordo: O faccio caso dalla filologa (E mai con la lingua spagnola, scordatilo) o faccio caso dalla lingua parlata e delle spressioni non registrate sui dizzionario


 
Peccato non ci siano adesso questi professori e artisti da te conosciuti per farti vedere una volta per tutte che sei sbagliato/a. Forse di fronte a loro cambieresti l'atteggiamento da divo/a e ti accorgeresti che è assurdo e sterile continuare diffendendo la tua ridottissima accezione di una parola in contro dell'evidenza dei fatti e le perfettamente argomentate raggioni altrui.


Si al final mi abuela tenía razón: non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Salve a tutti,

Alcune  premesse.
Questa è la domanda iniziale:





Yuukan said:


> *Se fossi un pastello, che colore saresti?*
> Ciao!
> 
> ¿Podrían ayudarme para traducir esto? No entiendo la pregunta
> 
> Mi *intento*: _ Si fueras un color pastel , ¿qué color serías?_
> 
> ¿A esto se refiere?


Frase iniziale : italiano.
Frase tradotta: spagnolo.
Questione: la traduzione è esatta? Yukkan ha ben inteso le parole? Il senso è ben comprensibile in spagnolo?

Gli interventi utili a chiarire la questione:


Neuromante said:


> Añado que *el nombre viene de los pasteles entendidos como las barritas de colores hechas con una pasta de pigmento puro, goma arábiga y una proporción de yeso (Blanco) para lograr las gamas de matices.* No recuerdo el nombre italiano





0scar said:


> *pastello*
> 1a. s.m. CO *bastoncino *costituito da sostanze coloranti ridotte in pasta, *usato per disegnare e colorare*: una scatola di pastelli, pastelli a cera, a olio; matita a pastello, tale impasto rivestito di legno e foggiato a matita
> _---
> 
> *pastel*.(Del fr. ant. pastel).
> ---
> *6. m. Lápiz compuesto de una materia colorante y agua de goma.*
> (DRAE)_


La soluzione definitiva:


honeyheart said:


> E poi, e secondo gli ultimi messaggi postati, credo che la traduzione della domanda originale potrebbe essere:
> 
> _"Si fueras un crayón, ¿qué color serías?"
> _



Ora alcune considerazioni:
la discussione è stata portata avanti senza dare la minima importanza alla domanda iniziale di Yukkan (che ha giustamente smesso di intervenire giorni orsono) e senza pensare alle linee guida di questo sito.
Gli argomenti linguistici possono essere trattati se si è capaci di mantenere un tono cordiale e accademico.
Se il vostro scopo è vedere chi è più bravo o più colto o più polemico, vi invito ad astenervi dall'intervenire.
E ogni commento personale pensatelo pure, ma evitate di scriverlo in questo Forum. Non ci interessa e non siamo qui per questo. Scrivere messaggi nei Forum su internet non è obbligatorio.

Quindi, vi prego: meno polemica, più civiltà.

Nel frattempo questa discussione è chiusa.

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

